# Weeds growing in arena?



## hrsrdr (Jul 12, 2008)

Hey again everybody,

We are just getting some sand put in our small outdoor arena that we are making, and I have a question about managing weeds? There are a lot of weeds in the arena, as, up till now, we've just disked the ground to make it reasonably soft for riding, and the weeds love it. If we just lay the sand over the weeds, will they grow through it? You never really see weeds growing through arena sand, but I'm not sure if that is because sand is too dense for them or because of careful maintenance. Should we spray/pull the weeds before putting the sand down? Are there any negative sides to spraying weeds in a riding arena? We don't really want to spend the money putting gravel or anything down. The sand is coming in 2 days, so please help! :?


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

hrsrdr said:


> Hey again everybody,
> 
> We are just getting some sand put in our small outdoor arena that we are making, and I have a question about managing weeds? There are a lot of weeds in the arena, as, up till now, we've just disked the ground to make it reasonably soft for riding, and the weeds love it. If we just lay the sand over the weeds, will they grow through it? You never really see weeds growing through arena sand, but I'm not sure if that is because sand is too dense for them or because of careful maintenance. Should we spray/pull the weeds before putting the sand down? Are there any negative sides to spraying weeds in a riding arena? We don't really want to spend the money putting gravel or anything down. The sand is coming in 2 days, so please help! :?


weeds seem to grow everywhere. The more an arena is used the less weeds you will see because they get trodded down. I gill mine as much as possible but I still can't keep up with it. You might try a spray that kills anything and evrything but I think that is temporary also.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Yes you can spray weed killer in your arena. The more it's ridden in the less weeds there will be. However, the weeds will easily grow through the sand if you do not put in a proper base.

I wish I would've done my arena right the first time... save $$ and do it right.


----------

